# Best source for lead ammo



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

I shoot steel most of the time. But, think I should have a stock of ammo suitable for hunting where ricochets are better avoided by using other ammo.

What are you using as a source for lead ammo. Not looking to get into making my own ammo in a melting pot process.

If you have a source for lead shot cheaper than $4/lb I would be interested.

Currently looking at these egg sinkers with 640 1/8 ounce sinkers for a bit under $30 or $5-6/lb. https://smile.amazon.com/Bullet-Weights-Sinker-Ounce-Each/dp/B0083GIPUA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1546068715&sr=8-5&keywords=lead%2Bsinkers%2Bbulk&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like Hornady lead balls from my local reloading store. They carry all sizes from .36--.50 cal. 
Or simply check gun shops for muzzle loader ammo. Good luck!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I cast my own. Lead wheel weights are usually free from a local tire shop. Even if you buy a melter and molds, it's the cheapest, and most effective, ammo you can get.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Having spent sixty years shooting a flintlock rifle, I found it convenient to cast my own lead balls. Now that I have put down my rifle I use 3/8's steel most of the time.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Whenever I go to the gun range, I pick up as many slugs as I can without making a scene. Order a lead mold, a melting pot, and you are set.


----------

